
Ask HN: If you develop a codec in a cleanroom is it still encumbered by patents? - slimsag
Hey all! Eating lunch something crossed my mind:<p>If you develop a new awesome video codec in a cleanroom (provable you didn&#x27;t contact the outside world) and it overlapped with e.g. H.264 in some way would you still be in legal trouble using it due to their patents on it?
======
danielvf
Independent invention at a later date is no defense against a patent. So, you
are still in trouble.

Independent invention is a defense against a copyright though.

------
detaro
Yes. Patents don't care if you knew about them or not.

------
bwoj
Nope you're still liable for infringement. It does help you avoid the treble
damages for "willful infringement."

------
AnimalMuppet
Copyrights no (that's what cleanroom gets you), patents yes.

